# Biking home from the park



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Usually I hold Kaytu back a little so Nali is more in front (as in the pic), but Kaytu pulled ahead for the vid as she's naturally faster. My brake hand is also my camera hand. Left hand is holding Nali's leash. I need one of those helmet cams. Or dogs that run at the same pace! Nali doesn't pull which is why she's on the flexilead, keeps her from getting tangled or running over the line.

This is after a 1.5 mile ride and 2 hours at the park on a hot afternoon so they aren't as fast as usual- gave me a chance to let go of the brake and record a little.


----------



## Bella_2012 (Mar 7, 2012)

They seem to be doing pretty well on running beside you. Is one of them a husky and the white one - a white shepherd? In any case, they both look beautiful.

I notices that you use harnesses for both of them. Is a harness better than a leash for a larger dog, if you want to control better its moves?


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Lookin' good! I love the purple harness on kaytu.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Get a GorillaPod! You can mount your camera on your handlebars or even on a belt around your waist and it's much, much cheaper than a GoPro.


Can I ask, do you have a preference between the two different styles of harness? I get the sense sometimes that Squash is not very comfortable pulling with the x-back because of the angle from the harness to the scooter, and I've been toying with the idea of trying out an "urban mushing" harness similar to the one Denali is wearing. Your thoughts?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bella_2012 said:


> They seem to be doing pretty well on running beside you. Is one of them a husky and the white one - a white shepherd? In any case, they both look beautiful.
> 
> I notices that you use harnesses for both of them. Is a harness better than a leash for a larger dog, if you want to control better its moves?


They are both huskies. As I said, I "usually I hold Kaytu back a little so Nali is more in front ." Denali (the white one) is not a fast as Kaytu. I forgot to add the pic though! I'll edit the first post and add it. I keep both of them in front of me, I don't like them to be beside me like Denali is in the video. They should be in front! They both have harnesses because if they were pulling using a collar they would destroy their necks and choke themselves to death. They must have harnesses to run.


The different harnesses are because Kaytu pulls, and Denali doesn't- or does very little. The X-back harness like Kaytu has is excellent for pulling, but if the dog is not pulling then it bunches up and does not fit right which is why I got the urban harness for Denali.

Kaytu seems to do fine in the X-back but it does have a steeper angle. I haven't tried her in the urban harness, I'll give it a try next time and let you know if I think it was better or not. I actually do have a GorillaPod!!! How did I not think of that? Derp!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Go go GorillaPod!! Here is the (almost) entire ride to the park. It's 11 mins so feel free to skip through.. at 7 mins we hit the dirt trail and that's typically the fastest they run apart from in the beginning.







I also had super major mega chain suck today. I've never had issues with chain suck. Fortunately it didn't get sucked up until I was almost home. I was only about 4 houses away. I couldn't get it unjammed so had to walk home, which was still a handful with Kaytu still thinking it was go time. I still can't get it unstuck so tomorrow I'm going to have to take the thing apart. I also need new pedals (cheap crappy ones it came with are splitting) and to have my brakes tuned up and to get it all cleaned. Bike shop tomorrow I think!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool!! It looks like Kaytu is in the zone.

Do you know why Denali doesn't pull? She looks like she's having a blast running.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Watched the video! So Jealous


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> Very cool!! It looks like Kaytu is in the zone.
> 
> Do you know why Denali doesn't pull? She looks like she's having a blast running.


I think with Denali that she doesn't pull because of the loose-leash training as a puppy. With the leash training she's been taught that when she pulls, we stop. I think she transferred that over to biking. She's been getting better running with Kaytu and does pull a bit now.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The girls are finally getting used to the neckline! I knew there would be adjustment. Denali is always on the left, and runs on the far left side of the path. Kaytu the same, only the far right. So by having a neck line, one of them doesn't get to run along the edge of the path. The first few rides they were pulling against each other hard. Today was the first time they worked together! (Also I adore Kaytu's ears in this pic).









It's pretty clear that Kaytu does all the work and Nali just runs along.









Pull, Kaytu, pull!


----------

